# Youtube Streaming Delay



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin mit meiner Frage, aber ich dachte mir ich versuche es mal:

Ich streame ab und zu und würde gerne mehr auf YT streamen. Allerdings ist die Reaktionszeit bei YT ein Graus. Was meine ich damit? Der Stream läuft sauber ( offensichtlich ) allerdings verzögern sich die Reaktionen der Zuschauer im Chat zum Teil bis zu 3 Minuten verzögert kommen.

Versucht habe ich schon:

XSplit Gamecaster
XSplit 
OBS
Playclaw
Nvidia Shadowplay

Meine Leitung ist eine 100k Leitung mit 93 MBit im DL und knapp 35 MBit um UL Prozessor ist ein Intel I76800 k, Grafikkarte EVGA 1080ti ohne Übertaktung, Wassergehühlt, 16 GB DDR4 2400er Speicher.

Einstellungen für den Stream habe ich schon viele versucht. Hinunter bis 720p, 30 Frames. Nichts hat geholfen. In den Einstellung von YT habe ich die niedrigste Latenz eingestellt.

Bei Twitch habe ich diese Herausforderung so nicht. Ein wenig Versatz ist natürlich da, aber nicht in der Ausprägung. Jemand ne Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

LG Micha


----------



## Stueppi (13. Februar 2018)

Hast du auch die Funktion ausgeschaltet das Leute zurückspulen können? Das hatte bei mir dafür gesorgt das teilweise 10 min delay da waren.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2018)

Eigentliche Verzögerung auf YT ist minimal. Wenige Sekunden. Du als Streamer hast keine Verzögerung da du die Chatnachrichten sofort siehst - nur die Zuschauer sehen den Stream mit 3-5Sek. Verzögerung. Oder sie spulen zurück.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eigentliche Verzögerung auf YT ist minimal. Wenige Sekunden. Du als Streamer hast keine Verzögerung da du die Chatnachrichten sofort siehst - nur die Zuschauer sehen den Stream mit 3-5Sek. Verzögerung. Oder sie spulen zurück.



Kann ich für mich nicht bestätigen - gestern Subnautica gestreamt auf YT und ein Zuschauer will mich auf etwas hinweisen was ich übersehen habe. Allerdings war ich dann schon 2 Minuten "weiter" geschwommen...



Stueppi schrieb:


> Hast du auch die Funktion ausgeschaltet das Leute zurückspulen können? Das hatte bei mir dafür gesorgt das teilweise 10 min delay da waren.



Du meinst den DVR - ich glaube das Ding heißt so - oder? Ja das habe ich deaktiviert....


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Kann ich für mich nicht bestätigen - gestern Subnautica gestreamt auf YT und ein Zuschauer will mich auf etwas hinweisen was ich übersehen habe. Allerdings war ich dann schon 2 Minuten "weiter" geschwommen...



Weil du streamst und der zuschaut. Der hat seine wenigen Sekunden an Verzögerung + der verpeilt und tippt langsam > da haste deine 2 Minuten. Die reale Verzögerung auf Youtube IST wenige Sekunden, 3-5 im besten Fall. Mach doch den Stream aufm TV auf oder aufm Smartphone und du wirst es sehen.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil du streamst und der zuschaut. Der hat seine wenigen Sekunden an Verzögerung + der verpeilt und tippt langsam > da haste deine 2 Minuten. Die reale Verzögerung auf Youtube IST wenige Sekunden, 3-5 im besten Fall. Mach doch den Stream aufm TV auf oder aufm Smartphone und du wirst es sehen.



Wenn ich den Stream parallel im Browser öffne, ist dieser Delay aber auch da. Ton und Bild sind zwar synchron, aber die Verzögerung beträgt mindestens eine Minute. Heißt ich bewege die Maus und wenn ich meinen eigenen Stream im Browserfenster sehe, sehe ich diese Verzögerung von etwa eine bis zwei Minuten genauso - konsequenterweise ist das dann auch mit dem Chat so...

Und wie gesagt, nur bei YT - bei Twitch habe ich da nur ein paar Sekunden Versatz. Ich gestehe ich bin da auch echt ein wenig am Ende mit meinen Ideen...


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. Februar 2018)

Wenn du steamst, kommt das Bild ca. 2 Minuten später an.
Wenn der user jetzt dein Bild 2 Minuten später sieht (und du tatsächlich schon weiter im Spiel bist) wird er halt einen kommentar schreiben zum Bild das für dich bereits 2 Minuten alt ist....sein geschriebenes ist dann aber auch sofort im chat bei dir ersichtlich.


Problem ist also nicht der langsame chat, sondern das um 2 Minuten zu spät beim user ankommende Bild.

Lösung:
Gibts denk ich nicht....muss man mit leben.
Is bei gronk ja auch so und bei dem scheiterte sicher ach nicht am equipment^^


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn du steamst, kommt das Bild ca. 2 Minuten später an.
> Wenn der user jetzt dein Bild 2 Minuten später sieht (und du tatsächlich schon weiter im Spiel bist) wird er halt einen kommentar schreiben zum Bild das für dich bereits 2 Minuten alt ist....sein geschriebenes ist dann aber auch sofort im chat bei dir ersichtlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Vermutung  Naja dann wechsel ich halt endgültig zu Twitch... 

Wollte halt einfach nur auuschließen, dass ich vlt nen groben Fehler mache oder irgendwas übersehe


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile auch die Vermutung  Naja dann wechsel ich halt endgültig zu Twitch...
> 
> Wollte halt einfach nur auuschließen, dass ich vlt nen groben Fehler mache oder irgendwas übersehe



Wie gesagt, ich kann dir nen Livestream auf Youtube starten und dich bei mir ins Discord holen und du wirst merken wie die Verzögerung ist. Die existiert praktisch gar nicht. Wenn du 120s delay hast, dann hast du den MANUELL so eingestellt, entweder im OBS/Xsplt (womit du da aktuell streamst) oder sonstwo (Youtube erlaubt das auch, damit bei Turnieren nicht geschummelt wird). Gronkh macht das absichtlich, einige andere Streamer auch. Twitch erlaubt es übrigens auch. Das ist eine nützliche Funktion, aber die braucht net jeder. 

Der Fehler ist bei dir, nicht bei Youtube zu suchen. Twitch hat nen delay von 10-15s. Youtube: 3-5s. Mixer: nahezu instant, 1-2s.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann dir nen Livestream auf Youtube starten und dich bei mir ins Discord holen und du wirst merken wie die Verzögerung ist. Die existiert praktisch gar nicht. Wenn du 120s delay hast, dann hast du den MANUELL so eingestellt, entweder im OBS/Xsplt (womit du da aktuell streamst) oder sonstwo (Youtube erlaubt das auch, damit bei Turnieren nicht geschummelt wird). Gronkh macht das absichtlich, einige andere Streamer auch. Twitch erlaubt es übrigens auch. Das ist eine nützliche Funktion, aber die braucht net jeder.
> 
> Der Fehler ist bei dir, nicht bei Youtube zu suchen. Twitch hat nen delay von 10-15s. Youtube: 3-5s. Mixer: nahezu instant, 1-2s.



Ich habe definitiv keinen Delay eingestellt. Ich habe die Einstellungen in allen Programmen die ich versucht habe mehrfach getestet. Ich habe auch die Einstellungen in Youtube getestet. Wenn ich da irgendwo einen Delay eingestellt hätte, würde ich das wissen. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das andere Leute ( auch die ich kenne ) hier keinen so großen Delay haben - und genau deshalb habe ich diese Frage hier ins Forum gestellt. 

Nur kann ich mit der Aussage "der Fehler liegt bei Dir" nicht ganz viel anfangen, einfach weil mir das nicht weiterhilft. Ich habe nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ich etwas falsch mache, und hatte auf Anregungen gehofft die mir weiterhelfen.

Deshalb mein Posting  Wenn es dann so ist, dass ich meine Einstellungen verbaselt haben sollte, bin ich gerne bereit diese zu korrigieren. Aber einen voreingestellten Delay habe ich definitiv nicht eingestellt


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv keinen Delay eingestellt. Ich habe die Einstellungen in allen Programmen die ich versucht habe mehrfach getestet. Ich habe auch die Einstellungen in Youtube getestet. Wenn ich da irgendwo einen Delay eingestellt hätte, würde ich das wissen. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das andere Leute ( auch die ich kenne ) hier keinen so großen Delay haben - und genau deshalb habe ich diese Frage hier ins Forum gestellt.
> 
> Nur kann ich mit der Aussage "der Fehler liegt bei Dir" nicht ganz viel anfangen, einfach weil mir das nicht weiterhilft. Ich habe nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ich etwas falsch mache, und hatte auf Anregungen gehofft die mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> Deshalb mein Posting  Wenn es dann so ist, dass ich meine Einstellungen verbaselt haben sollte, bin ich gerne bereit diese zu korrigieren. Aber einen voreingestellten Delay habe ich definitiv nicht eingestellt



So, dann wollen wir ma.
OBS hatteste ja.
OBS > Settings > Advanced: 
Stream Delay - raus damit
Network - bind to IP = default, enable new networking code und low latency mode aus.

Youtube > Creator Studio > Livestreaming:
DVR mal testweise ein&aus
Streamoptimierungen - Extrem niedrige Latenz

Und ab damit. Sieh ja zu das dein Video nicht mit buffering anfängt, das ist die EINZIGE Möglichkeit außer einem voreingestellten Delay, wie die Verzögerung größer werden kann. 
Die Leitung reich aus, kannst aber auch lustigerweise über LTE aufm Smartphone guggen wie das aussieht.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

Danke Dir  Werde das morgen mal testen, heute abend will ich noch Kingdom Comes streamen  Das werde ich dann auf Twitch machen - keine Experimente heute.. werde Dir Feedback geben ob es was verändert hat


----------



## cryon1c (13. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Danke Dir  Werde das morgen mal testen, heute abend will ich noch Kingdom Comes streamen  Das werde ich dann auf Twitch machen - keine Experimente heute.. werde Dir Feedback geben ob es was verändert hat



Jo viel Spaß damit. 
Generell kann ich dir sagen das so ein Delay nicht normal ist. Auf Twitch hast du auch Statistiken, die solltest du mal öffnen und anguggen wie es bei dir aussieht - buffer, skipped frames und latency sind da interessant.


----------



## micha30111 (13. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Jo viel Spaß damit.
> Generell kann ich dir sagen das so ein Delay nicht normal ist. Auf Twitch hast du auch Statistiken, die solltest du mal öffnen und anguggen wie es bei dir aussieht - buffer, skipped frames und latency sind da interessant.


Bei Twitch kann man ja so ne Art Teststream machen und das auswerten lassen ( Twitch Inspektor oder so...). Da war das Ergebnis komplett im grünen Bereich. Aber ich werde das noch mal testen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. Februar 2018)

Noch ein einwurf von mir als ahnungsloser^^

Evtl. kommt die Tatsache, dass es bei cryon1c funktioniert und beindir nicht, auch von den qualitaetseinstellungen?

Vielleicht streamt er in 1080p@60 und du hast 4k@60 eingestellt oder so und er muss hakt mehr puffern und decodieren....
Aber is nur so ne Vermutung.....vielleicht solltest mal mit deinen qualitaetseinstwllungen spielen...kann mir schon vorstellen dass du mit deinem system in 4k spielst.


----------



## micha30111 (14. Februar 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Noch ein einwurf von mir als ahnungsloser^^
> 
> Evtl. kommt die Tatsache, dass es bei cryon1c funktioniert und beindir nicht, auch von den qualitaetseinstellungen?
> 
> ...


Ja hätte durchaus sein können, aber ich streame in 1080p, habe es sogar in 720p bei 60/30 Frames gestreamt. Gestern habe ich z.b. Kingdom Comes in 720p gestreamt da die CPU Last, vermutlich durch das Spiel, grenzwertig war. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (14. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ja hätte durchaus sein können, aber ich streame in 1080p, habe es sogar in 720p bei 60/30 Frames gestreamt. Gestern habe ich z.b. Kingdom Comes in 720p gestreamt da die CPU Last, vermutlich durch das Spiel, grenzwertig war.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Ich schmeiße einfach mal was rein: Restream.io

Damit kannste auf Youtube und Twitch gleichzeitig streamen und die haben auch nen Chatclient der alles zusammenfasst etc. Musst dich nicht auf eine Plattform festlegen, so lange du bei Twitch kein Affiliate/Partner bist.


----------



## micha30111 (14. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße einfach mal was rein: Restream.io
> 
> Damit kannste auf Youtube und Twitch gleichzeitig streamen und die haben auch nen Chatclient der alles zusammenfasst etc. Musst dich nicht auf eine Plattform festlegen, so lange du bei Twitch kein Affiliate/Partner bist.


 Danke für den Tipp. Das werde ich mir die Tage mal ansehen ,[emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## micha30111 (24. Februar 2018)

Ich melde mich noch mal zu dem Thema: Ich habe mir jetzt, weil es mich gefrustet hat, eine Elgato HD 60 Pro eingebaut und wollte damit testen. Das interessante ist, dass ich wenn ich damit streame, ich max. einen Delay von 4-5 Sek habe was ich mit keinem Streaming Programm hinbekomme ( und ich habe keine Ahnung warum - denn damit schließe ich die I-Net Verbindung aus ). Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich XSplit/Gamecaster.  OBS, OBS Studio, Playclaw und Shadowplay verwendet. Überall hoher Delay. Benutze ich das beigelegte Tool, Gamecaster HD habe ich das nicht. Kann mir das jemand eventuell erklären? Nur damit ich es verstehe?


----------



## cryon1c (24. Februar 2018)

micha30111 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich noch mal zu dem Thema: Ich habe mir jetzt, weil es mich gefrustet hat, eine Elgato HD 60 Pro eingebaut und wollte damit testen. Das interessante ist, dass ich wenn ich damit streame, ich max. einen Delay von 4-5 Sek habe was ich mit keinem Streaming Programm hinbekomme ( und ich habe keine Ahnung warum - denn damit schließe ich die I-Net Verbindung aus ). Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich XSplit/Gamecaster.  OBS, OBS Studio, Playclaw und Shadowplay verwendet. Überall hoher Delay. Benutze ich das beigelegte Tool, Gamecaster HD habe ich das nicht. Kann mir das jemand eventuell erklären? Nur damit ich es verstehe?



Falsche Einstellungen, was anderes kann es nicht sein, Youtube addiert den Delay wenn da ein komisches Signal reinkommt. Prüfe alles, auch Keyframe Interval usw. Irgendwo haste was stehen, was Youtube nicht gefällt. z.B ist der Keyframe Interval für Twitch - 2, für Youtube - 0.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen das es definitiv nicht an Youtube liegt, sondern an deinem Stream.


----------

